# Yao 36 pts/10 rebs, China advanced to next round



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Yao 36 pts/10 rebs/6 blks, China advanced to next round*










Yao 36 pts (13-20, FTs: 10-12), 10 rebs, 6 blks.

Wang Shipeng of China made an unbelievable clutch shot and beat Slovina 78-77 :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Yao was not fully recovered and thus had some stamina problem in the 4 Q (he scored like 30 pts in the first 3 quarters but was extremley tired in the latter half of 4th Q), but Wang Shipeng made the unreal game-winning shot and sent China to the 2nd round


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

This makes up for that loss against Puerto Rico, damn I thought it was over when Uros Slokar made that hook shot wit 6 secs left


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

They came back from a 14-point 2nd quarter deficit. 

Yao couldn't be stopped. 

Two great clutch shots at the end. Who was the guy who sunk the first one -- you know, when China was inbounding with three seconds on the shot clock?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> They came back from a 14-point 2nd quarter deficit.
> 
> Yao couldn't be stopped.
> 
> Two great clutch shots at the end. Who was the guy who sunk the first one -- you know, when China was inbounding with three seconds on the shot clock?


Zhu Fangyu.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I do not believe that China advances,not yet at least.As best I understand it China will advance if Puerto Rico beats Italy.However if Slovenija,PR and CHina end up in a three way tie then the tiebreaker is decided by point differential in the games between the three teams.PR beat China by something and Slovenija beat PR by 10 and lost by 1 to China.If I am correct then China is eliminated if Italy beats PR.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Diable said:


> However if Slovenija,PR and CHina end up in a three way tie then the tiebreaker is decided by point differential in the games between the three teams.PR beat China by something and Slovenija beat PR by 10 and lost by 1 to China.If I am correct then China is eliminated if Italy beats PR.


No, in that case China will still advance cuz it's decided by the quotient of all the points u have scored and all the points u have lost in the games between the tied teams. (Slovenija (90+77)/(82+78)=1. 043, PR (82+90)/(90+87)=0.917. China (78+87)/(77+90)=0.988. )

So If Italy beats PR, China and Slovenija will advance while PR will be eliminated.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> No, in that case China will still advance cuz PR lost to Slovenija by 8 but China lost to PR by only 3 and beat Slovenija. So China and Slovenija will advance but PR will be eliminated.


Hope you're right


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Man Kisstherim I really hope you are right, we need to get a confirmation somewhere.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Hope you're right


Trust me, China is the 4th in the D group, so they will advance no matter PR wins or not

If PR wins, PR are the 3rd, Slovenija 5th. If PR loses, PR are the 5th, Slovenija 3rd, so you got it


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

1.Usa
2.Italy
3.Slovenija
4.China

----

Slovenija and China gets or Greece or Turkey, depends on who wins the game for the first place in group C. I'm kind of glad that we'll get an european NT... :tongue:


----------



## bird128 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yao is the king in this match :clap:


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

I think Yao Ming has been the MVP of the games so far...

Points: 30, 21, 29, 26, 36...

Average 33 minutes of play.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello people... my first post in this forum. I was really looking forward to a matchup of Greece v China. It is going to be a very interesting game. I am also curious to see how the Greek centers (Papadopoulos, Schortsianitis and Tsartsaris) are giong to handle Yao, and how, on the other hand, Yao is going to handle them in defense... A very interesting game, with the coach of China, Jonas Kaslauskas being more than familiar with the Greek game since he has coached teams in the Greek league before.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> No, in that case China will still advance cuz it's decided by the quotient of all the points u have scored and all the points u have lost in the games between the tied teams. (Slovenija (90+77)/(82+78)=1. 043, PR (82+90)/(90+87)=0.917. China (78+87)/(77+90)=0.988. )
> 
> So If Italy beats PR, China and Slovenija will advance while PR will be eliminated.


Italy beat PR but the FIBA site lists China below PR and Slovenija


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow great performance by Yao.

China's like Germany now riding Dirk as far as they can go


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

KrispyKreme23 said:


> Italy beat PR but the FIBA site lists China below PR and Slovenija


they just have not updated their list


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Perseas said:


> Hello people... my first post in this forum. I was really looking forward to a matchup of Greece v China. It is going to be a very interesting game. I am also curious to see how the Greek centers (Papadopoulos, Schortsianitis and Tsartsaris) are giong to handle Yao, and how, on the other hand, Yao is going to handle them in defense... A very interesting game, with the coach of China, Jonas Kaslauskas being more than familiar with the Greek game since he has coached teams in the Greek league before.


welcome :cheers: true greece v china is an interesting matchup


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

go YAO!


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

DidnPR beat China? That system is very flawed. Anyways Greece will send Yao packing home.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

:banana: HELL :banana: YES :banana:


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> DidnPR beat China? That system is very flawed. Anyways Greece will send Yao packing home.


I believe it has something to do with the point difference in those games. Slovenia beat PR by a larger margin the PR's victory over China. Thus, between the three teams, the point differential favored Slovenia and China over PR. I guess thats what they do when the teams accmulate the same number of points from games played and wins.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

China as a team seems to have definetly improved from the Olympics. 

Rocket fans have to be encoraged from what they've seen.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> DidnPR beat China? That system is very flawed.


And Slovenia beat PR. And China beat Slovenia. 
So what exactly is flawed, except your mind?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Perseas said:


> Hello people... my first post in this forum.


Welcome to BBB.net! :cheers:


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

China will never advance in the olympics because they lack the talent, bare Yao Ming. It took a GW shot by a prospect to advance, pathetic.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> China will never advance in the olympics because they lack the talent, bare Yao Ming. It took a GW shot by a prospect to advance, pathetic.


If not a few BS call in the China Vs. PR game which fouled out both Yao (the FIBA has officially admitted 2 calls on Yao were wrong) and Wang, China would have beat the PR and could still advance.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

China's frontline si competitive..YAo alone makes it strong.. but in the Olympics Yi wil probably be mature.. so a monster couple down low.. The real problem are the guards and the wings.. on the perimeter China is too weak..If they can get better in that direction they will challenge for a medal on 2008 since attendance will be huge factor


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> China will never advance in the olympics because they lack the talent, bare Yao Ming. It took a GW shot by a prospect to advance, pathetic.


How, again, is that exactly pathetic?

And this is the World Championships, not the Olympics.

Stuart


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

It's impressive that China got this far with such lackluster guard play. The frontline of the future seems fine, but if their guards get better, they should be... well, not medal contenders, but they'll at least be dangerous. As a Yao/Rockets fan, I've been encouraged by what I've seen so far.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> China will never advance in the olympics because they lack the talent, bare Yao Ming. It took a GW shot by a prospect to advance, pathetic.


How is it pathetic when it was a 1 pt game, which means either team could've won. Impressive considering Slovenia is a strong team with 4 NBA players. The first half China played poorly as usual, but the second half they finally started to turn it up with tougher defense and hustle. Just shows that the Chinese team is full of lazy players, outside of Yao, they will only give a full effort when their backs are against the wall.


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

I am sorry but I have to speak my mind on that one:



LeroyJames said:


> [...]Slovenia is a strong team with 4 NBA players. [...]


And in the place of Slovenia put any team you want. Just because a squad has 4,5,6 or 11 great players, it desn't make it a good team. I am not going to speak about Greece because you 'll think I'm biassed. Let's take Argentina. Their success is not mainly because of Ginobili or the other NBA players. The are a TEAM because they have played together for quite a while (4-5 years at least) and each of them knows his role on the court. A buch of good, or even great players does not make a TEAM, so do not measure the quality of a team by the amount of NBA players on its roster...


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Greece shut down Yao and China to the tune of 95-64. Go home!


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Perseas said:


> I am sorry but I have to speak my mind on that one:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the place of Slovenia put any team you want. Just because a squad has 4,5,6 or 11 great players, it desn't make it a good team. I am not going to speak about Greece because you 'll think I'm biassed. Let's take Argentina. Their success is not mainly because of Ginobili or the other NBA players. The are a TEAM because they have played together for quite a while (4-5 years at least) and each of them knows his role on the court. A buch of good, or even great players does not make a TEAM, so do not measure the quality of a team by the amount of NBA players on its roster...


Unfortunately you're right. Anyway, I think that the biggest part in making a team from a bunch of very good players has their coach. And ours in whole his career won only the Slovenian Cup...


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to say YAO hadn't been the god of the last match,too tired to go.
And now it's over.


----------

